# Nailbed infection - help!



## FestiveBoomBoom (21 March 2012)

My dog has developed what appears to be a nasty looking infection in the nail bed on his left front second digit. The quick has receded, it is bleeding a bit, smells disgusting and is quite pussy and he is licking it constantly. Last night I wanted to have a good look at it so got really close with a flashlight and saw what appeared to be two foreign bodies, grass seeds maybe stuck up inside the nail. Took him to the vets today and she said back in tomorrow to have the claw off and cleaned up etc. when I got home I noticed he has started licking his left back foot too, then I realised the smell and had a look an another one of his nails seems to be infected but this time I couldn't see anything stuck up there.

I've had a look online and I've probably scared myself but a lot of the info seems to suggest that nail bed infections can also be a secondary symptom to Nailbed tumours! I take it a Tumor would be easy to spot?! I'm so worried has anyone any experience of this? Particularly infections in more than one nail?

Thanks


----------



## galaxy (21 March 2012)

H has had nailbed infections after broken nails.  Only symptom was soreness, couldn't touch it.  Vet gave antibiotics and painkillers.  I had to keep it covered when outside (nightmare!) and I stood the foot in a bowl of salt water twice a day.  I'd have said the salt water helped more than anything else!!!  Once I started doing that (I wasn't told at first) it healed up really fast.

I was told the nail would have to be removed if it didn't improve quickly.  thankfully it did.  There was the possibility the toe would have had to be removed if the infection didn't clear as apparently it can go into the bone.  But my vet said he'd only had to do that once in 10 years!!!  Whereas he said he removed toe nails all the time!

Hope it goes well, try not to panic.


----------



## Goya (21 March 2012)

Skye has had a nailbed infection and it was just that--an infection, so don't panic. It's not nice but is treatable. The main problem I had was keeping it clean following the minor surgery. (she had to have the nail removed) I used plastic bags, baby socks and vet wrap but I'm sure someone on here will have a better idea. There are some really good "boots" as well.
Good luck.


----------



## galaxy (21 March 2012)

I bought boots....  They are brilliant!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walker-Acti...F2FC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332365209&sr=8-1

Hard wearing, don't fall off and unlike others I tried, they don't fall  apart!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 March 2012)

Soaking the feet in a solution of warm Betadine is a good way to go,the best antibiotic is Ceporex/cephalaxine for this condition.It needs quite long treatment to get the nail bed clean and avoid deformed nails.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (21 March 2012)

Thanks for the replies, am trying not to worry its just that he now seems to have the infection in two nails, is that normal? Could he have transferred the infection by licking?


----------



## Willeeckers (21 March 2012)

Both our labs had nail bed problems/infections and both ended up having the toe removed - not what you really wanted to hear but it never bothered them! Infact with the old girl the infection just kept going on, wouldn't respond to antibiotics and after about a year of going back and forth to the vets they finally suggested removing the toe which we all thought sounded rather drastic  It turned out to be the best thing we could if done, we thought as she was about 12 that age had just caught up with her and she'd finally slowed down, once the toe had been removed she was back to her happy bouncy self again!! 
The other dog had a strange growth appear, quite obvious to see so vets took the toe with no hesitation. I've a picture somewhere...
Hope your dogs paw clears up fine


----------



## Chestnuttymare (22 March 2012)

My cara (dobermann in sig) had a recurring nail bed infection for a couple of months. every time it seemed to improve the nail would split again. the nail was removed and then it started again and the decision was taken to remove the toe. a section of tissue was sent to the lab as a matter of course and much to everyones surprise it came back as malignant melanoma. The lab was happy that the vet had got it all away and it has healed beautifully and Cara is none the worse. I must admit that it put the fear of god into me and i am constantly feeling her lymph gland areas for lumps as that is where the vet says it would probably track if there was anything. I feel sick talking about it even now. I am always checking her paws for split nails. There was no smell or pus from her paw at all and there was nothing to see either. even the vet was surprised. 
I'm not trying to scare you, just want to say to go with your vet. Hope things clear up well for your doggy. If you need to keep it dry and protected then there is a medi boot you can get from your vet which is great.

ets just looked at the link for the boots that galaxy put up, they look better and are cheaper than the other ones.


----------



## lazybee (22 March 2012)

Our little wire haired dachshund had one last year. It was a grass seed I removed it myself as soon as the seed was removed it cleared up. There was just the smallest speck visible, it was surprising how big the seed was and how it managed to work it's way in.


----------



## flirtygerty (22 March 2012)

Our elderly GSD lost 3 toes to what started as nailbed infections, going 
into the bone, even the vet was worried, saying he couldn't afford to lose
anymore, neither could we, the end bill was about 3k, he was too old to insure
when we could afford to, I can joke about it now but very worrying times.
The dog would let us know when his feet were sore by asking to use the lift
in the flats I was caretaker of


----------



## Goya (23 March 2012)

Any news yet of what the vet found/did?


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (24 March 2012)

Hiya, picked him up yesterday. 3 claws amputated all on different feet. 2 of which were infected and the third one was deformed. These changes have all happened quite quickly, within the last few weeks. Vet said she didn't know what had caused the infection or sudden deformity of the thrid claw as she couldn't identify any foreign bodies, I thought I could see something stuck in one but whatever it was so small I must have been mistaken. She has sent all of them off to the lab and it will be a week or so until we get the results. Having looked online, there is one condition called Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy and the symptoms sound very much like what he has. So anyone have any experience of this?!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (17 April 2012)

Boo, he has been diagnosed with SLO, as above. A few days after my last post several other nails started to go the same way so the vet amputated all of them. So at least he is now pain free albeit has an underlying auto immune disease. Seeing a specialist dermatology vet on thurs to figure out how best to treat it


----------



## Goya (17 April 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I don't have experience of this condition but sending good wishes


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (17 April 2012)

Thank you 

This condition actually only attacks the nails, bizarre! So now he is nail free, as long as they don't grow back (vet said they might not?) there shouldn't be any further problems. But I guess the underlying problem isn't being treated. Two vets have confirmed it isn't life threatening which I was very relieved to hear! Will be good to see the specialist, she'll have seen it before so hopefully it can be sorted with meds and supplements


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (20 April 2012)

Saw the specialist yesterday, he is going to be on medication for quite some time to try and get the condition under control. Also no longer able to use him as a stud dog as she informed me the condition is genetic, gutted and now worried about his offspring


----------

